# Anyone fishing Sargent beach Friday 15th?



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

Anybody going to be fishing Sargent on Friday?

I have the day off work, the weather looks like it will be sunny but with an offshore breeze. Thursday looks like it might stir the water up so I'm hoping Friday might be a good day to get in amongst some big drum foraging in the guts.

Tides (from what I can find) look to be outgoing until 1 pm with only about 0.4 ft change from about a high at 7 am Friday morning.

Am hoping to find some live crab at one of the bait shacks on the way down from west Houston so any tips on those with stock - would be appreciated.

I'll be in a white half ton Ford truck if anyone comes down the beach.

Any tips or recent experience would also be appreciated.


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

I will be camping at the cut i was there on sunday and had TONS OF BIGUGLYS no reads to be found all day if you want to stop by we will have out crab traps for bait and plenty of food cookin


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

All big uglies were caught on fresh dead crab and whiting


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I would go to an asin food market in SW Houston and get crab before you head out. Also, Don't forget that the BU will also be in the ICW this time of year.


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks fellas. See you on the beach Soaknlines.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

i found live blue crab at Viet Hoa off bwy 8 and beechnut for $2.50 a lb


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Get some crab at Fiesta if they have them.


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

I found some live crab at lafittes crawfish (s kirkwood) $3.50/lb. just heading out of town now


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good luck to you Ozzy one, give us a report.
I hope to be heading down to fish the beach in a few days.


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

*Reporting in*

A ripper day at the beach. Teh sun was out and a westerly breeze blowing.
The actual beach is still pretty churned up from the storms with a lot of the shell and mud / clay banks exposed. The mud hole on the track near the boat ramp is pretty sloppy too - I had to get a tow out as I was too busy thinking about how good a day I had had and was going too slow!

The bite came on at just after 11 with a bull red first, then another run twenty minutes later that I dropped. It was a bit quiet after that so I threw a shrimp in on a whiting rod to see if there were any of the tasty morsels around. Next thing I know I'm holding on for grim death and watching line get peeled off the little 4000 spinning reel. A big ugly of 34" finally came in - the ten pound braid stretched good and proper!

Four nice whiting and then another big ugly finished off the day for me. The whiting came home but the others are there to stretch someone else's arms another day!

Went and caught up with the the other 2cooler 'Soakinline' and headed home with a grin from ear to ear!


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

Big ugly


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

Big ugly on whiting gear


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great report. Good times at the beach.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done! Thanks for sharing a great report and pics.!


----------

